# UTC - March 2010 Sale



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

March Sale Now On
March 1st to March 31st, 2010

All Rock 25% Off now including Carved Rock
Aquacultured Green Star Polyps - $10
Buy 2 to 3 Frags and get a 5oz pack of C-Food Free
Buy 4 or More Frags and get an 8oz pack of C-Food Free

The carved rock for fresh or salt water is great for hiding all your plumbing.

We offer shipping across Canada and free local pickup. We will also meet in North York at no extra charge.

Congratulation Canada on an Excellent Olympics, we may not have owned the podium, but set many records and won two golds where it counted - HOCKEY.​


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We apologize for any inconvenience; however, we will not be offering the free 1L of Phytoplankton with every frag sold. We have made the adjustment to the advertisement above as well as on our website.

Again, we do apologize.
Under The C


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Only 2 weeks left on this sale which includes the 25% Off all Rock.​


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Today is the last day for our March sale.


----------

